# Smoker versus grill



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am confused when people talk about smokers vertical/horizontal etc..... But can these be used like a regular grill? Do you have to buy one of each that is grill and smoker?

All info appreciated!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

JIt is two different types of cooking and to get the best results you need a purpose built cooker for each. That said, you can get good results from a single cooker. You can grill over the fire box on most smokers, and most grills can be setup for basic indirect cooking. I personally have a Weber Genesis three burner, two Big Green Eggs, and a large horizontal smoker. I've tried just about every combination known and here is a summary of my preferences from best to worst.

1) Ceramic Komodo cooker - If there is one device that can do it all and do it well, this is it. I love my Big Green eggs.

2) Weber Kettle - Don't laugh. Hands down the best cooker you can buy for the money. It obviously grills well, but I have smoked chicken, ribs, briskets, and Turkeys that would rival anything coming out of a high end smoker. 

3) medium high to high end gas grill - you need at least 3 burners, but four is preferable. Many of the better ones have a built-in box for wood chips, or you can simply make a foil pouch for wood chips. Light one of the end burners, and cook the meat on the other end. 

I've tried grilling over the fire box on my smoker, but didn't like the results. The grilling surface is also pretty small. 

I've never used a traeger but understand they can do both pretty well.

There is not a best answer for everyone, but there is a best answer for you. It might help if you could describe what kind of cooking you are most interested in.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think that if you like the taste of both grilled and smoked meat and veggies, then you need both. Thats not to say you can't do both on a grill and a smoker but you won't get the results you want.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I just like to grill over charcoal and/or wood coals. I can grill fine on my firebox, but I made it where I can adjust the grill up or down. That being said, I normally do this for 2 to 3 people, more would be a problem. 

You could grill in the smoke chamber, but it would take time to adjust to how much coals are just right and I have not rigged that side with adjustable grills. I have grilled for more folks in the smoke chamber, but haven't done it enough to get the heat "just right". LOL

I am just "old school" and have a mind set against gas grilling. They just seem to cook too hot all the time for me. I know, I know, they have their place, but I am too old to change now! LOL

With the charcoal starter chimney, I can light it off, and prep the meat and ready to go 25 min later. AND I smoke on it...brisket, bacon, sausage, ribs etc. Home smoked bacon is to die for!

Later
R3F


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

There are plenty of smoker/grill combos. 

I own a hasty bake and it has a fire rack that can be lowered or raised, plus a heat shield for indirect cooking. They are very nice.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Good answers so far.Also consider the Weber WSM smoker,it will turn out some awesome smoked grub,and then you can take out the center piece and turn it into a weber kettle,have not used my offset smoker since i got the WSM.I've thrown 20 lbs of charcoal in it and held the heat at 240 for 16 hours....and like i said break it down and use it like the kettle for grilling..........


----------



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

*Tools*



Hdfisher427 said:


> I am confused when people talk about smokers vertical/horizontal etc..... But can these be used like a regular grill? Do you have to buy one of each that is grill and smoker?
> 
> All info appreciated!


I have a green egg, a trager and a weber. If you bought one-trager, i have a PTG, portable for camping in my RV(it's electric). You can buy many flavors of wood for smoking and it also grills well. green egg does it all, but it's some work to clean up and you also have to spend more time with it. Results are wonderful. Weber, for fast steak or chicken, etc. Weber is just faster than the other two, but they do it better. 
Trager is the one to buy if it's just one grill..


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Gottagofishin said:


> JIt is two different types of cooking and to get the best results you need a purpose built cooker for each. That said, you can get good results from a single cooker. You can grill over the fire box on most smokers, and most grills can be setup for basic indirect cooking. I personally have a Weber Genesis three burner, two Big Green Eggs, and a large horizontal smoker. I've tried just about every combination known and here is a summary of my preferences from best to worst.
> 
> 1) Ceramic Komodo cooker - If there is one device that can do it all and do it well, this is it. I love my Big Green eggs.
> 
> ...


X2........ Gotta agree with all of this. Every part of it.

The large ceramics like the Egg, are nice because they require so little attention and do a great job on everything.

With more attention to the grilling/ smoking process, Weber charcoal grills can do a great job. I actually prefer to cook/smoke pork shoulders in my Weber as opposed to my smoker..... But you do need a 12 pack of beer, and a good lawn chair, to get the job done right. Makes awesome pulled pork!

I haven't tried a Traeger yet either. They seem to have a very loyal following.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

You won't go wrong with any of these suggestions. I don't have a Trager but I have all the rest plus a 36" pipe direct grill. I'd decide what would I would use most and buy that to start. If I had to pick one, it would be the Big Green Egg.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

As said, really two different kinds of cooking. I do have one pit that is very versatile. It is a 20" round x 36" long steel pit. It has a fire box on the same end as the smoke stack. I have both a charcoal grate that I use for direct heat grilling as well as solid tuning plates that I use for smoking which sets it up as a reverse flow horizontal smoker. I switch out the charcoal grate and the tuning plates depending on what I am cooking. It works REALLY well as the meat grate (removable to allow access to the charcoal grate when it is installed) is same size as the smoking space, no cooking on top of the firebox. 

All that being said, I have big trailer pits for true BBQ smoking. No grilling at all done on those.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

I've got a 22.5 WSM, a Weber Performer and a 20+ year old New Braunsfels Black Diamond.. They all kick out some good que.. Love the WSM for low and slow.. Holds 250 all day long on a bag of KBB. The old NBBD does a good job too but it uses a lot of fuel.

I did a lot of low and slow on the performer before I had my WSM.. Weber kettles can be turned into awesome smokers with a couple fire bricks and aluminum foil... 

If I could only buy one grill it would be a Weber Kettle.. Extremely versatile!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

R&V works smokin cajun grill!


----------



## Johns6 (Apr 27, 2015)

I returned mine (R & V Cajun Grill) for a refund. Well made,super quality construction,but just didn't like it. Very inefficient,loud, not good in the wind, slow to heat up to temp.. It's more of an oven than a gas grill. Try before you buy.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1719522
mine goes both ways depending on how much coals I shovel into it...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Get a BGE or primo. They will do both very well. If you are just beginning and budget is a concern, get a weber kettle. It will also do both and is hands down the best outdoor cooker for the money. That's what I learned on, and I did a lot of good grilling and smoking on that Weber Kettle.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

You can do both on a WSM(Weber Smokey Mountain). It can be one of the most versatile cookers around.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Already a bunch of good advice,so I'll add my little bit of knowledge.To cook a meal on a grill uses up approx. 18oz. of beer from lighting fire to take off,depending on how the steak is cooked.Well done may take up to 20oz's. A large brisket or ham can consume a 30 pak. if you stay with it all day or night.I can't imagine life without a Weber grill and stick smoker.


----------



## FlKeysMike (Jan 7, 2013)

I have 3 Webers, a kettle, Smokey Mountain and a Genesis gas grill. 

Now, if I had to choose only one...it would probably be the Genesis. I think it is my most versatile cooker. Yes, it's a gas grill. This grill is my go-to for week night quick meals. I can throw on some quartered chickens, sausage, burgers, skewered veggies, etc and get it cooked in minutes. Then I can turn one burner on low and it will hold 300f for ribs or slow-cooked chicken. Throw in a wood chip box and I have a decent pseudo-smoker. 

What ever you do, don't buy a cheap piece of junk. You get what you pay for.


----------

